# Earth set for Mars close encounter



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3093693.stm



> Mars will make its closest approach to Earth for almost 60,000 years at the end of August. Dr Robin Catchpole, senior astronomer at the Royal Observatory, Greenwich, London, explains how to witness the event.
> 
> Every 26 months, the Earth overtakes Mars on the inside track as they both orbit the Sun.
> Every 15 to 17 years, this happens when Mars is closest to the Sun.
> ...


----------

